# Bubbles and Kelsie



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Bubbles after a few days with me now weighs 340g

Kelsie weighs in at only 230 

four days ago bubbles was the smallest and skinniest of the bunch but i honestly dont think little Kelsie has eaten in those four days because the change is so dramatic!!!















This is Kelsie. She is beautiful but so undernourished


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

the picture says it all


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww poor baby, i am sure with time you will get her to bounce back  its so good you took her on to save her, even if she dosen't stay forever she is in a better place now, you have changed her future, you should of named her Chance as thats what you've given her  Kelsie is lovely though


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

thank you


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

Aww very pretty ferret btw


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

oscar1658 said:


> Aww very pretty ferret btw


Thank you


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

How are they both getting on now gaining weight i hope


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

yep  they are gaining weight quickly  Will weigh them tonight but they are getting bigger every day


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> yep  they are gaining weight quickly  Will weigh them tonight but they are getting bigger every day


its amazing what proper diet does isn't it, I bet you feel so proud  I know i did when i Nursed Mazie and Grace back to health.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i am proud  they both fell asleep on me earlier snuggled together, i couldnt move lol.

bubbles is now 500g and kelsie is 450 (ish)

i did not name her kelsie wigglebum for no reason lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thats amazing almost gained her own body weight in days. she will never be as lucky again


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

lol its all the mince and biscuits and vitiman paste thats doing it 


will try to get a better picture of Munchkin tom he has a lovely white patch on his chest i want to photo lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> lol its all the mince and biscuits and vitiman paste thats doing it
> 
> will try to get a better picture of Munchkin tom he has a lovely white patch on his chest i want to photo lol


im betting he has albino in his lines


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

yeah he does lol dad was polecat mum was albino  good guess lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> yeah he does lol dad was polecat mum was albino  good guess lol


hos nose told me and his white around it


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

He has grown into a beauty, what age do ferrets stop growing?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> He has grown into a beauty, what age do ferrets stop growing?


9-10 months old, sometimes longer in maturing


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Bloody hell lol he is only four months old...he is gonna be a giant


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> Bloody hell lol he is only four months old...he is gonna be a giant


 I love big ferrets


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

how heavy is he


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

me to  will weigh him tom for curiousitys sake


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

did you manage?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

I wish lol, i got him out for a photoshoot and failed...i swear someone has been feeding that ferret sugar!!!!

He met bubbles and Kelsie on his own and they got on great  kelsie was litrally jumping on ho
him and riding piggyback while bubbles was quite happy to sit on my lap and watch lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww he is a cute boy. Im pleased the girls liked him.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

bribery works.....

he is 1 kilo 475g  

the vitimain paste did not work earlier but butter apparently is an all time fav


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> bribery works.....
> 
> he is 1 kilo 475g
> 
> the vitimain paste did not work earlier but butter apparently is an all time fav


thats a good weight elmo is now 2kg


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Woody is just under 2 lol  im guessing minch has some serious growing to do yet though...hopefully


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> Woody is just under 2 lol  im guessing minch has some serious growing to do yet though...hopefully


 yeah elmo still has too, but I am happy with him now, I guess elmo could make the 5lb mark as hes only 6 month old


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

out of curiousity whats the biggest ferret you have ever raised lol? i Was shocked by the size of woody when we got him because i had only ever seen the girls before...How big is the little muncher likely to grow


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> out of curiousity whats the biggest ferret you have ever raised lol? i Was shocked by the size of woody when we got him because i had only ever seen the girls before...How big is the little muncher likely to grow


the biggest boys I have had are Matlock and KC who where both 6lb in winter.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> out of curiousity whats the biggest ferret you have ever raised lol? i Was shocked by the size of woody when we got him because i had only ever seen the girls before...How big is the little muncher likely to grow


its hard to say really but id say he should make 2kg maybe more.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

*dances around happily*


----------

